# Asus ROG GS750J HHD(OS) auf SSD impossible?



## Astrong (25. August 2013)

servus,

ich habe für einen Kumpel folgendes Produkt geordert:

ASUS G750JX-T4070H Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17,3“) 8GB RAM, 1000GB HDD, Win 8 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Zusätzlich habe ich eine 120er Samsung SSD gekauft.
Als ich diese einbauen und die übliche Prozedur starten wollte: Boot von USB (win8) ging das debakel los..


Boot-Menü USB-Stick? Fehlanzeige.. ich musste im bios ein boot security disablen usw..
Das EFI von diesem Asus ist der letzte müll... ich soll Boot-Pfade hinzufügen.. der USB-Stick wird erst garnicht erkannt.. nichtmal eine DVD... erst wenn ich alle Speichermedien rausnehme wird der Stick gestartet (was für ein Müll bei 1600€..)

Jetzt konnte ich ein Win8 (clean install) auf die SSD bügeln, doch als ich die Treiber (von Webseite) installieren will meckert das Asus (OS not supported.. only win8 x32/x64)... Das Asus ist soo derbe eingeschränkt.. vermutlich lässt sich nichtmal richtig ein Linux installieren.
Der nächste große Mist: Das Asus hat nur Treiber für Windows8! (Win7-Treiber installation scheiterte, habs schon probiert)
Ich finde es eine Frechheit so eine asus proprietäre Firmware (efi) auf so ein luxus-produkt zu installieren... dass man garnicht mehr die Möglichkeit hat in simplen Schritten das System auf eine SSD zu installieren.

PS: Über Acronis konnte ich die HDD nichtmal auf die SSD klonen.. Er erkennt die HDD nicht .. lol

Habt ihr vllt. eine Idee?


Danke schonmal


danke!


----------



## SilentMan22 (25. August 2013)

Kurz zur Sicherheit: Ist ein OS zur Zeit installiert, wenn ja welches?


----------



## Astrong (26. August 2013)

Windows8 (Asus-OEM)


----------



## Stumpf (26. August 2013)

Habe das gleiche Notebook und folgendes hat bei mir geklappt:
1. SSD einbauen
2. Software "Data Migration" von Samsung für Umzug von Windows auf SSD nutzen: http://www.samsung.com/de/support/model/MZ-7PD256BW-downloads
3. andere HDD ausbauen und Notebook starten
4. ausgebaute HDD extern anschließen und Windows-Partition formatieren
5. HDD wieder einbauen -> fertig

Ich werde trotzdem mein Windows 8 versuchen clean zu installieren sobald es aus der RMA zurück ist (Display machte Probleme). Will die Asus-Zusatzsoftware sauber weg haben...


----------



## Astrong (27. August 2013)

Stumpf schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Notebook und folgendes hat bei mir geklappt:
> 1. SSD einbauen
> 2. Software "Data Migration" von Samsung für Umzug von Windows auf SSD nutzen: MZ-7PD256 - DOWNLOADS | SUPPORT | SAMSUNG
> 3. andere HDD ausbauen und Notebook starten
> ...


 

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon! Aber ich möchte eben das gleiche wie du! Clean Install!

Ich probiere mit Win8 (ei.cfg) eine passende Version für die Asus-Lizenz zu finden .. oder weißt du welche Version die Lizenz unterstützt? Ich lese in den Details nur  Windows 8 Asus.. aber nicht Pro, Core etc..


----------



## Stumpf (27. August 2013)

Man braucht die OEM-Version...Wie gesagt ist meiner grad in der RMA. Ich werde es mit der Anleitung versuchen: http://forums.tweakarena.com/showthread.php?t=191


----------



## Fettarmemilch (18. März 2014)

Moin wollt mal fragen ob das hier noch weiter verfolgt wird? Habe das selbe Notebook wie oben beschrieben und wollte mir auch eine SSD einbauen.
Kann ich eine Windows 8 Pro Version Installieren und den Key vom Notebook verwenden? Also der im Bios hinterlegt ist!


----------

